# One or both parents for a minor commercial release?



## kdthomas (May 20, 2015)

Got a shot in mind, and I want the option to sell/license it, and the shot requires a young girl. Of course at least one of the parents has to be present, but should I get both to sign off? What about the girl herself? We'talking about a pre teen.

What has your experience been?

Thanks,
--Kerry


----------



## pixmedic (May 20, 2015)

I get both parents if they are present. no reason not to. 
the only time i have gotten only one parents signature is when its a single parent household.


----------



## Designer (May 20, 2015)

It wouldn't matter if a child signed something or not, but I would probably let her sign something anyway.  It would make her feel more like a part of the team.


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2015)

One parent _should_ be fine as long as there's no divorce/custody issues at play, however, if as Jason said, assuming they're both there, have both sign.


----------

